
Fix your insecure security camera with Haicam end-to-end video encryption - hopeful2
https://store.haicam.tech/pages/fix-your-insecure-security-camera-with-haicam-end-to-end-encryption
======
hopeful2
Ironically security cameras are not secure. Security breaches related to smart
home security cameras are on the rise. Such incidents cause huge stress and
anxiety to parents and children involved. Here is a recent incident widely
reported in the news. There are many many more.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/15/us/Hacked-ring-home-
secur...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/15/us/Hacked-ring-home-security-
cameras.html).

Unfortunately many parents are not aware of the vulnerabilities in their home
security camera system. They installed home security cameras hoping to feel
secure, but possibly are being watched by some perverted people secretly. When
incidents do occur, other companies in the industry do not fix the loop holes,
but instead blame customers for using weak passwords. There are many other
ways videos can be abused, even if the passwords are strong.

Haicam camera can receive videos from other security cameras, and encrypt
videos before uploading to the cloud. In other words, it can fix the loop
holes common in other cameras. It is a security patch to other vulnerable
cameras. This article on Haicam website explains why uploading unencrypted
video is the source of problems, and how Haicam encryption fixes the problems.

Absolute Mobile, the manufacturer of Haicam, is running a campaign to raise
public awareness of the vulnerabilities in home security cameras. Here are the
details.

1\. representatives of Absolute Mobile will give out 50% off discount codes.
Anyone can use a discount code to buy Haicam cameras at half the price, with
free airfreight delivery to a metropolitan address globally.

2\. the discount codes can be used multiple times. there is no limit on how
many cameras a customer can buy.

3\. the discount codes expire at 23:59 25 December 2019 US EST (Christmas
day).

4\. you can share the security camera vulnerabilities, Haicam security patch,
discount codes on any channels, including social media. You will get some cash
reward referral fees for each successful sale. Please check the details when
you ask for a discount code. Here are the rules: 4.1 There is no limit on how
much cash reward referral fees you can earn. 4.2 You are responsible for
personal income tax for such referral fees. 4.3 Participating in this campaign
is voluntary. You are an independent contractor for referral. 4.4 You must
operate legally and comply to the applicable laws. 4.5 You must not spam.

5\. Haicam cameras will be available for automated drop shipping after
Christmas. The gross margin is 30% and you are free to set your own retail
price. When a customer places an order on your website, the order will be
synced to Haicam website. Absolute Mobile will ship the products to your
customers on your behalf, after you settle payment at discounted price.

6\. Top performers in promoting the discount code have a chance to lock the
gross margin at 50% for your drop shipping business.

7\. The drop shipping tools and marketing resources will be provided to you
free of charge. You can start to sell with a free website and free hosting
offered by Goandmake SEO Marketing, then move to your own VPS when your
business has grown. Basically you only invest your time in promoting products
and customer service, with zero set up fees. This program is designed to give
hope to people struggling in life or business. Please invite your friends
along if you know they have time, and may benefit from this program.

8\. Free mentorship will be available to teach you on how to use the drop
shipping tools, and how to make sales more effectively. You can also create
demo sites on [https://hopemalls.com](https://hopemalls.com) for you to
practice and get familiar with the tools. Details of the automation tools are
available here [https://stowdropship.com/](https://stowdropship.com/).

If you are interested in this campaign, please join this Facebook group
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/stowdropshipnetwork/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/stowdropshipnetwork/),
and ask for a discount code.

Wish you a merry Christmas and happy New Year.

Oliver

